# Excellent RCI Exchange



## RachelR (Aug 1, 2012)

We're new to HGVC and recently got our points awarded.  We are going to WDW in September,so we were hoping to get on Disney property.

We had a POP Century room booked at 40% off, but through stalking RCI, got a 2 bdrm AKV trade, for Sept. 15-22!!  Booked 2 days ago

Needless to say, I am very excited!  Our second week is an exchange through Shell, to Marriotts Harbour Lake.  It is also a 2 bedroom which was very cheap through II as it was 60 days out!


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations on your first trade and an awesome one at that!

Animal Kingom Villas is a very nice resort.  Even if you do not get a savanah view, there are so many animal viewing areas.  You will have a great time!


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations... You and your kids will love AKV.  As the other guy said all the rooms have a view of some animals so even if you are not put in a prime location you will still have animals outside your room that you can watch from your balcony.  I know a lot of people knock RCI for all the exchange fees and everything but when you're sitting there enjoying your stay at a Disney World property you won't even care about the $189 exchange fee.   I hope you have a good time.


----------



## chalee94 (Aug 1, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> I know a lot of people knock RCI for all the exchange fees and everything but when you're sitting there enjoying your stay at a Disney World property you won't even care about the $189 exchange fee.



or the extra $95 disney fee.


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 1, 2012)

chalee94 said:


> or the extra $95 disney fee.



Yeah...you can blame Disney for that one...not RCI.


----------



## Dori (Aug 1, 2012)

Congratulations on your excellent finds! This is only the beginning of a lifetime of wonderful vacations foryou and your family. We have been exchanging for 20 years- over 100 exchanges! The memories we created with our kids are priceless.

Have a great time!

Dori


----------



## RachelR (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!!      We have stayed at AKV in the past and it truly is our favorite Disney resort!   We were going to do a park/relaxation trip, but signed my son up for YES and the trip got longer, with discounted tickets.

We had the Marriott room booked, as my boys are VERY excited about the pirate ship pool!  Now we get to stay Disney and Marriott!  I'm really excited!

The fee was actually $199, as they stated it was the fee for a 2 bedroom.  The $95 fee I figure is money I would have used parking from offsite.  We are only spending $55 more for 7 nights at AKV, then we would have paid at POP with the discount, with the same dining plan!!     Can't beat those numbers!!

As far as maint. fees, Hilton is cheaper than Disney if you compare apples to apples, 2 bedroom villa, time of year, etc.   So, it's all good in my book!!  Next year, Disneyland and family trip!


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 1, 2012)

RachelR said:


> Next year, Disneyland and family trip!



Keep your eyes on the look out for the Disney Villas at the California Grand through RCI.  They don't come out very often and when they do it is definately going to be in the off season but that is another great Disney property.  But the plus is that it won't be so busy in the off season.


----------



## RachelR (Aug 1, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> Keep your eyes on the look out for the Disney Villas at the California Grand through RCI.  They don't come out very often and when they do it is definately going to be in the off season but that is another great Disney property.  But the plus is that it won't be so busy in the off season.



Thank you!!  We lived in CA until 5 years ago and have lots of family there!  We hope to put in an ongoing request for October of 2013 soon.  Either that, or we will stay at Peacock Suites.  This is our trial of the YES program, so we hope to use this next year in CA.

Thank you again!!


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 1, 2012)

Animal Kingdom is currently our favorite Disney resort too. We had a wonderful time there in 2011 and hoping to return in 2013.

What is YES?

For the Disneyland trip, select one of these instead of Peacock Suites:
Dolphins Cove
WorldMark Anaheim
Marriott's Newport Coast (30 minutes from Disneyland)


----------



## RachelR (Aug 3, 2012)

hudshut said:


> Animal Kingdom is currently our favorite Disney resort too. We had a wonderful time there in 2011 and hoping to return in 2013.
> 
> What is YES?
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the tip!!

The YES program is youth educational series.  It was set up originally for home school children, which my grandson is, but is open to all children.  Below is a link to the site.  They have some excellent programs and all of the reviews of classes I have read are VERY positive and the kids love them!!  

Best part, tickets are available up to 8 days and are half off the regular ticket prices!!  

Limk:  http://www.disneyyouth.com/youth-education-series/

Be sure to pick which park you are interested in.  Disneyland or WDW.  You need to book early as the classes fill up quickly!!


----------



## RachelR (Aug 3, 2012)

If it is even possible, I am even more excited about our trip!  We called Disney to confirm and we have a dedicated 2 bedroom, Savannah view room!!!!   Woo Hoo!!!

We found out that they also offer free internet for everyone now.  Last time we exchanged in, it was an extra fee.  Suddenly the $95 fee doesn't seem so bad after all.


----------



## NJdadof2 (Aug 6, 2012)

We bought HGVC early this year and just got back from a week at Old Key West 2br.  Can't be happier with the exchange and can't believe the value.  Disney costs more to buy and more to maintain.  It won't be long before we start looking for our Disney exchange for next summer.

:whoopie:


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 6, 2012)

RachelR said:


> Thank you!!  We lived in CA until 5 years ago and have lots of family there!  We hope to put in an ongoing request for October of 2013 soon.  Either that, or we will stay at Peacock Suites.  This is our trial of the YES program, so we hope to use this next year in CA.
> 
> Thank you again!!



Right now Disney is releasing dates at Villas at California Grand that are in February.  So it is going to be awhile before you start seeing some October release dates.


----------



## RachelR (Aug 7, 2012)

NJdadof2 said:


> We bought HGVC early this year and just got back from a week at Old Key West 2br.  Can't be happier with the exchange and can't believe the value.  Disney costs more to buy and more to maintain.  It won't be long before we start looking for our Disney exchange for next summer.
> 
> :whoopie:



I agree 100%.  Of course if you own at one of the Disney timeshares, I am sure you have more of a choice in when/where you stay.  But, I am very happy with our exchange!!  When I looked at the number of points the 2 bdrm savannah view required, I was VERY pleasantly surprised at the value we got.



bshmerlie said:


> Right now Disney is releasing dates at Villas at California Grand that are in February.  So it is going to be awhile before you start seeing some October release dates.



Thank you so much!!!  Since we are hoping to have family join us, we are truly not 100% sure which way we will go, Disney vs off site, vs us Disney, family off site.  Luckily we have a bit of time to decide.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## gnorth16 (Aug 7, 2012)

bshmerlie said:


> Right now Disney is releasing dates at Villas at California Grand that are in February.  So it is going to be awhile before you start seeing some October release dates.



Please post if you see them.  My ongoing search is for April and May, but I may be able to work something out for February. Thx.


----------

